
Show HN: Crema.co – Your coffee (subscription) experience, reinvented - redbeard0x0a
https://crema.co/?utm_source=hackernews&utm_campaign=launch
======
redbeard0x0a
Crema.co lets you to curate your own coffee subscription using the Brewlist,
which works like a Netflix queue for coffee:

1\. Add several coffees to your Brewlist 2\. Set a delivery frequency 3\. Get
the next coffee on your Brewlist each shipment

Our play is a little different than the usual coffee subscription: Our
customers have more control over which coffees they get and how often it is
shipped. Every coffee is roasted to order, the shipping is free and we share a
lot of information about the coffee. Learn where your coffee was grown, who
the farmer is and who the roaster is.

Crema.co offers single-origin coffees from some of the best micro-roasters
across the USA.

